
Inbenta, blamed for Ticketmaster breach, admits it was hacked - rusk
https://www.zdnet.com/article/inbenta-blamed-for-ticketmaster-breach-says-other-sites-not-affected/
======
rusk
Basically it looks as though the Ticketmaster site was accessing dependencies
for the Inbenta componenet (customer service chatbox) on a third-party site
(Inbenta) which was then hacked. Presumably then the hacked Inbenta component
was slurping the payment details from elsewhere on the page.

There are so many links in this chain of wrongness its hard to know where to
begin.

Don't run code from a third-party site where you're processing sensitive
information.

Even better, don't use silly chatbots.

